# 7 Week Structure



## Kellnhaus (Jan 15, 2019)

Pup is 7 weeks, ASL, wanting to show. Can you give me your opinions on structure please as I'm still learning?


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Maybe @dogfaeries can give you some feedback?


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Hey! Pretty puppy! I'm basically terrible at looking at a photo and giving a critique. I can look at a bunch of puppies on the ground, and point out "the one". Probably why I'm not a breeder, lol. Anyway, I sent your photo to a breeder friend, who has my Scarlet's sire. This is her reply:

"She will show. Can’t tell how she moves, but she looks like she should. I don’t like the long pastern, but hey it has not held my dogs back. Nice top line, long neck, good feet. Little hard to distinguish the shoulder, but with the prosternum protrusion I think it will have good angles. I’d like to see a little more round in the stifle but that may come with age. If she can move, I’ll say she’ll finish. Sometimes changes as they grow will stop them from being a good show dog, but having it there early to start with is a big help."


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

What is her temperament like? 

Scarlet has always been very bold and feisty, which has been a plus in the ring. Carly was confident, but got bored easily, so her handler had to play with her in the ring. Sage was silly. One judge told my handler about her "that's the silliest puppy I've ever seen". Haha.


----------



## Kellnhaus (Jan 15, 2019)

Thanks dogfaeries! Breeder wasn’t able to send video but said she is a very confident pup and not bossy. Hoping that translates well to the ring. A professional handler who handles her full adult sister very successfully (and may handle this pup in the future) says she moves well and has a great personality. Fingers crossed. We pick her up tomorrow.


----------



## Kellnhaus (Jan 15, 2019)

And I noticed the pasterns... hoping I can work on that but the sire and dam both were beyond that 20• angle, although not to the 36•. I’d say closer to 28/30•


----------



## Kellnhaus (Jan 15, 2019)

Sire is a Am GCH and Can Ch and dam is Am and Can Sel Ch. Sisters are also getting titles and one is top female GSD in Canada last year with Am RBIS Can Ch already at 22 months. Hoping we’ve stacked the deck in our favour in terms of genetic structure to do well in showing haha.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I’m excited to hear how she does! 

You’ll have to keep us updated on her journey. Just remember to have fun, and make it fun for her. I love the whole dog show experience. Right now I’m sitting on a naked dog in heat, and it’s time to start finding majors. That’s the part that’s not fun, lol.


----------

